
Seeking a Better Way of Living in Co-housing - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/11/garden/11cohousing.html?ref=style&pagewanted=all
======
psyklic
It sounds like much of what these communities provide could be had by just
going out and meeting your neighbors ...?

~~~
tdedecko
Sort of but not exactly. Meeting your neighbors can only go so far.

I am connected to a co-housing community in my city. There is a street of
houses with their backs joined. They removed the fences separating their
backyards; creating an enormous community space with communal gardens, common
areas, and a common house for parties, gatherings and community dinners. It is
very easy to knock on their door and stop in. It is also very easy to meet
everyone in the community because of the interconnectedness. Everyone in the
community chooses to be part of the community and are therefore glad to help
out, chat, or hangout.

Essentially, the advantages are that you don't have to make as much of an
effort to meet your neighbors. You are already interconnected and the
infrastructure is there to support everyones needs. There are also aspects of
sustainability that add to the benefits.

